# E bike use on public land



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I was looking into getting a E bike. So I started looking up the rules for travel on Trails for forest service and blm lands. 

From what I have read. E bikes are not allowed on either. They are considered a motorized vehicle and can only be used on motorized approved trails. 

So I drove over to Bakcou to talk to them. They were very nice answering my questions but when I asked about being able to ride on the forest service or blm trails. And about the legality of it the response was. (Well I do it all the time and nobody has ever said anything about it to me so you should be ok) 

I don’t want to spend 4-6k on a bike that is illegal to ride where I want to ride. 

Does anyone have any experiences with E bikes on public lands


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You can probably find more info on a mountain bike forum than here but as I understand it E bikes are not legal on non motorized trails. That does not mean no one is doing it. But the MTB people are the ones who are going to complain the most.

And there is a pretty strong lobby to change the law but I'm not sure where they are with it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I mountain bike. I see a large number of ebikes (not hunting type). They aren't "authorized" but it's also not enforced. 

Have a number of friends using bakcou. 

That said... Some of us are unlucky and would run into the one ranger who has a problem.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

A past decision was anything under 750 watts and doesn't exceed 17 mph wasn't considered a motorized vehicle.

That may have changed.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

https://www.fs.usda.gov/visit/e-bikes#:~:text=Class%201%2C%202%2C%20and%203,2%2C%203%2C%20or%204


.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

That's irresponsible of Backcou. If they want their business (and e-bikes) to succeed, they need to be advising people of the current laws and regulations. We reported some E-bikes on a non-motorized trail last year and the CO said that it was definitely not OK and he would ticket if he could find the offenders. Hush has been riding Ebikes up Millcreek even though they are not permitted (i called the FS office and asked). Its a poor look for the community to be neglecting rules and regulations that are not specific to hunters but are broader regulations to the general public. That being said, I like ebikes, I think they have their place, and should be permitted on most MTB trails. I've worked in the cycling industry for ~16 years, but these hunt specific e-bike companies are really pushing the boundaries as to what is legal and what isnt and how they are advertising or advising consumers. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Peddle assist ebikes are legal on our WMAs. I've seen throttle bikes on FB, which are illegal. Clear guidelines and enforcement would be nice.


----------

